# Okja On NetFlix



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

A movie about a gigantic pig. NF hasn't enough money to allow _Marco Polo_ to continue but they can throw a small fortune at a movie about a pig? I had no intention of watching it, but Sadie and I had nothing to do and I turned _Okja _on...

And what a mistake I would have made, it's simply a wonderful movie. Not another word will I type about it. Don't miss this one, it's just good.

Rich


----------



## freestyles (Jan 31, 2018)

Strange because so many people were saying good things about it. But maybe Okja is for kids than adults.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

freestyles said:


> Strange because so many people were saying good things about it. But maybe Okja is for kids than adults.


Did you watch it? I wasn't gonna but Sadie wanted to watch something and we settled on _Okja_. It's not just for kids. I can't say enough good things about it. A movie about huge pigs...and it is simply magnificent, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

This thread has been active for about 6 months. No one has seen it?

Rich


----------

